# New Table Saw, gloat



## Bean_counter (Jun 22, 2015)

Well just my luck (first time ever) I ran across a good deal on Craiglist. Found a Grizzly 1023rlwx cabinet saw for a pretty good deal. I consulted with @Mike1950 (the cheapest man I know, LOL) Talked him down just a bit and bought the thing. The saw is 6 months old, has a forest blade, extension tables, digital read out on the fence and a router table built in the cast iron wing. It took 3 of us just to lift it on the trailer and to get it off. I am ecstatic to have this saw and cant wait to get the 220 wired up this weekend so I can go to town on it. Def will be the last saw I will ever need and a huge upgrade from the Ridgid 4512 I have. My dad is pretty happy because I am rehoming the Ridgid to him for free ;) I might go outside and sleep on it, def got a tool chub today

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats Michael !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats- Looks like ya just waxed it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey the paint spots on the floor match it!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome saw, congrats on the score, looks new.


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like a solid piece of machinery.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a nice saw. My very first serious table saw was a 1023 with sliding table. Bought it in 92 or so. I sure miss that sliding table sometimes but the crosscut sleds I have made are about as handy. I bet the quality is even better on the Grizzlies by now. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats! What a great find, and fundamental to real woodworking. Appears you did very well. Like the roominess of your shop. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2015)

Excellent Michael! Should be the last table saw you ever need to buy... Cant say if it's a gloat or not though, till you divulge $$$ paid....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy for you Michael. Looks brand new. Never had good luck on Craigslist. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Excellent Michael! Should be the last table saw you ever need to buy... Cant say if it's a gloat or not though, till you divulge $$$ paid....



LOL $1050...

I wish I could say that was my shop though. I took the pic before we loaded it up....

Thanks for the comments guy, I am still proud of it :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> LOL $1050...
> 
> I wish I could say that was my shop though. I took the pic before we loaded it up....
> 
> Thanks for the comments guy, I am still proud of it :)



That's funny, I thought about asking what you paid but chickened out! I think you got a pretty dam good deal, looks awesome!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a very good deal considering all the extras. congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice, Michael! Congrats! Someday I, too, will upgrade my Ridgid R4512 to something that I will intend to be the last table saw I'll likely buy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

